# best chocolate tempering machine?



## annie

The restaurant where I work has a new pastry chef, and he's on a quest to get a small machine for tempering chocolate, price about $500.

Andy thoughts on the Sinsation versus the Revolation (?sp)? Any other machines out there in that price range?

I do love playing with chocolate!

Thank you, Ann


----------



## w.debord

I think the main problem is that the smaller machines don't temper enough lbs. Then if you going into making chocolates... in no time you'll out grow these small machines. I'd say buy a good thermoter and save up your money for a large machine.

Personally I find that too frustrating and not worth going that route. But I guess it all depends upon what your doing....I temper with-out a machine and use the cooler to quick set it. Even saw J Torres using that method.


----------



## annie

If it were just for myself - I thnk you advice is right on the money (literally? )

The restaurant only needs small bits of chocolate - to construct piped Eiffel towers (don't ask - they're French!) to decorate one of the cakes, and little chocolate chairs - maybe coat some truffles. The chef has been just melting and seeding chocolate - without a thermometer at all, and the experience of a couple of days long course in chocolate. When the evening plater ran out of chairs, and panicked that she hadn't ever tempered chocolate - one look (and snap) of the leftover pieces - and I could tell her "Don't worry - we can melt chocolate ourselves" 

So, we have little money for equipment, and little need for a larger amount.

I'd like to start making chocolates at home, for gifts and eventually maybe for sale. I got me a great thermometer, and I'm ordering some European molds, but I could really fantasize 
:lips: over a machine that would take a whole block of chocolate.........


----------



## jenl13

I would also be *very* interested in hearing opinions on the Sinsation vs. the Revolation, or other comparable machines. 

I definitely need to purchase a machine - I like not having to constantly monitor the temp while dipping or molding, but was thinking the 1.5 lb limit on these machines was a bit small. I still need a machine to be somewhat portable/lightweight, though - not to mention affordable! Is there a machine that does maybe 5lbs at a time? That comes in under $1k? That would be the ideal for me I think...

Thanks!


----------



## isa

We've had some discussions on chocolate tempering machines. Check it out:

Chocolate Tempering Machines

 Tempering Machines


----------



## chocolatier

I use the Revolution 1 tempering unit and love it. I'm working with a company that does Tasting Parties and have had great success with the machine so far. The chocolate turns out great with no problems. I can purchase the units for $200.00 on my party orders, that's over 50% off the regular price. I recommend the machine to anyone that wants to make smaller amounts of dipped candy. Takes about 30 minutes to temper 1 1/2 lbs. That covered several dozen coconut/almond balls.


----------



## chocolateflower

I went through this decision a few months ago. I'm an up-and-coming chocolatier, focusing on chocolate truffles. Anyway, I agonized over the decision of which tempering machine to get. I went with the ACME tabletop temperer and it's awesome. No complaints. I got it used for $650, but you can find it new online for around $725 if you're willing to look. It's quiet and accurate. It takes about an hour to melt and temper 5 pounds of chocolate. There are no alarms that tell you when it's reached a temperature checkmark, so you have to keep an eye on it (but it basically takes care of itself). I've been using it about once a week for three months and there have been no problems. Keep in mind, I bought it used too. It's tempering range is for 2 - 6 pounds of chocolate. I make truffles mostly, and 6 pounds can do 150 truffles easy. I'd really recommend this product. At first, I thought it was sketchy that it used 2 lightbulbs as the heat source (like an easy bake oven), but I'm coming to appreciate the brillance of this. The heat from a lightbulb is more than sufficient to melt chocolate. And when the heat source needs replacing, lightbulbs are a LOT cheaper to buy than whatever the Revolution models run on. If you have a lot of chocolate to dip at once ... in the 10 pound range, I'd recommend buying 2 of these rather than 1 of the Revolution X models. The Revolution X models get terrible reviews and goes for $1500. Get 2 of these, put 5 pounds of chocolate in each and run them side by side. Replacement/extra bowls are about $50, and replacement baffles are pretty cheap too.


----------



## foodpump

Well, whatever you choose, don't be put off by small volume of the tempering machine.

As long as you don't add more than one third of untempered, roughly -the-same-temperature-couverture to the tempered, and let it rotate for a minute or two, you're fine.  I did more than one order of 200+ dipped strawbs with just a revolution2 machine using this method, and it works just fine.
 
To be "speedy" you can keep the metal bowl(but NOT the baffle) of couvertue overnight in a gas oven with just the pilot light on to keep it liquid, so the tempering part only takes 10 mins., or you can nuke the metal bowl in 30 second blasts to liquify the coverture so it doesn't take so long to melt and temper.

Yeah, yeah, I know.... But I've been doing this for years now, you CAN nuke metal bowls, just make sure the bowl doesn't touch the sides of the oven or have a metal spoon touching the bowl or oven.

One caveat about tempering in a restaurant kitchen:  Watch your humidity and heat in the area you're working in.  Best if you're in a separate room, or if not possible in the early morning when the d/w, steam table, and ovens aren't running.....


----------



## mark

I would use a microwave and a glass bowl and temper by hand. It doesn't sound like you are making enough to really invest in a machine. You can make a lot of tempered chocolate that way and do as good a job. I have the Revolution for small batch chocolate making, around 9-10 lbs, and it works fine. http://www.lifebychocolates.blogspot.com/ Just search my blog for my thoughts on it as well as on other equipment.

I'm at the stage now where I will be buying bigger equipment and will be going with Savage Bros. for my melting and tempering and was thinking of getting either their enrober, 200 lb tanks with the enrober, or going with Perfect for enrobers as well as spinners. I like the Prefamac but they are $$. I wish I'd gone with the big equipment at the onset.

So, for small batch, I'd start off doing it by hand. I've had some problems with the Revolution X but I think they've finally debugged it.


----------



## leyakkem

My dear chocolatier,

If this info is recent and current can you share the source?

I can purchase the units for $200.00 on my party orders, that's over 50% off the regular price. If you can, is there anyway I could enjoy this benefit? I'm a retired person with a fixed income and cannot afford the full price.

Thanks in advance, even if I cannot buy it for the same price; at least you let me dream on it.

Leo/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## danthecandyman

for the young lady who wanted a portable chocolate tempering unit, - - the  ACMC table top temperer is your best bet , you can temper and hold 5 to 6 lbs at a time , I used one for years at my retail chocolate shoppe & got really good service from it. very light weight & portable., approx.seven to eight hundred dollars. - - - good luck & best wishes , Dan


----------



## chocolatediva

I have been working with chocolate for about 7 years. I love the ACMC machine. It costs a little more than the amount you mentioned, but it is very worth it. Also, I purchased two additional bowls and baffles, so that I can quickly go from dark chocolate to milk chocolate to white chocolate without having to stop and do a cleanup between each one. Saves a lot of time! The total cost for me was about $990.00 with the extra equipment. I love it, and know a few chocolatiers who started out with one or two of these machines. If you can save up enough to make this purchase, it would be well worth it. I always look to the future for increased ideas for use. She may be able to increase production of current output, as well as start making other popular items, resulting in increased sales!  Just MHO!  Best of luck in whatever you all decide!!  Sue


----------



## bart brewer

The Sinsation tempering machine is an earlier version of the REV1 and the REV2 is an upgrade to the REV1. I saw an advertisement for the Sinsation in the early 1980's.


----------



## joeinmo

If you need real lightbulbs for your machine you can still buy in the USA, rather than those mercury filled compact florescents that don't give out too much heat.

These are USA made and last 5 years

newcandescent.com


----------



## homebaker99

Hi: Is there anyway that I can purchase a machine through you for $200? 

Thanks and happy holidays!


----------

